# Seeking rides!



## ohmissbrittany (15 November 2016)

Hiya! I'm an adult amateur rider who didn't spend near enough time riding different horses when I was learning ("serial monogamist" I guess you could call it), and I'm interested in finding a trainer near Kelsall, Chester, Northwich areas who have horses to ride in lessons over fences so I can get more versatile and become a better, stronger rider. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------

